# ESPN News HD - firm date?



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just wondering - the sports thirsty guy waiting for a 16:9 screen full of sports data and images kinda guy that I am - when is the ESPN NEWS-HD channel going live?


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

The launch day from ESPN is 3/31/08. No one knows for sure what day Directv will carry it but it will probably be at launch or the Wednesday after launch as they list this channel on their website as coming soon.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

The rumor is that, along with ESPN News, Disney Corp. will launch Disney Channel, Toon Disney and ABC Family on 3/31. 

I imagine we will see something as we get in to March.


----------



## Lance22 (Sep 29, 2007)

ESPNews is supposed to launch on March 30 using a format similar to CNBC HD, though highlights will be in a downsized 16:9 format with various info on the sides.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Lance22 said:


> ESPNews is supposed to launch on March 30 using a format similar to CNBC HD, though highlights will be in a downsized 16:9 format with various info on the sides.


i hope to god that they dont have that TORCH WHITE ESPN logo like ESPNHD does...i watch so much ESPN that the logo is now partially burned into my plasma screen...thanks ESPN...when the hell are these channels going to wake up to the fact that lots of people have plasma TVs and they can get burn in if people watch their channel a lot...they need to do like NAT GEO and have the logo be OPAQUE...how hard is this..or here is a thought..DO AWAY WITH THE DAMN LOGOS ALTOGETHER....


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

Lance22 said:


> ESPNews is supposed to launch on March 30 using a format similar to CNBC HD, though highlights will be in a downsized 16:9 format with various info on the sides.


According to the press release I read the highlights will be in "HD" just not 16x9. Obviously, some resolution of the original picture will be lost due to the scaling but it should result in a highlight picture that looks very clear.

I wonder if the will use the beautiful "ESPNEWSHD" Sidebars inside the 16x9 video frame for non-hd highlights...


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty sure I read somewhere that it's going to be like Fox News HD with the scrolling stuff on the sides and top/bottom.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> The rumor is that, along with ESPN News, Disney Corp. will launch Disney Channel, Toon Disney and ABC Family on 3/31.
> 
> I imagine we will see something as we get in to March.


I cannot confirm, but Wisegoat is indeed wise


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I will be so glad to ditch ESPNews for an HD version. The current version bugs me becaiuse it doesnt even fill up a 4:3 completely due to really pointless black bars down both sides despite carrying the gold info bar to the right/left edge of the screen. Watching it unstretched on a 16:9 screen makes the picture look really small.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://blog.daddah.com/2007/12/27/espnews-hd/


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


>


Does anybody else notice that the stats in this mock up are all screwed up?

The A's beat the Red Sox 11-6, but Ortiz went 4-4 with 2 HRs and 7 RBIs?

Also, the Nascar standings appear to start at #6 rather than #1.

I know these are all mock ups, but it gave me a chuckle...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Bring it on! I will never turn my TV off.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

great..another bright white espn logo...oh well, burn in here we come again...


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

dtrell said:


> great..another bright white espn logo...oh well, burn in here we come again...


Thats why you don't buy Plasma...

/snicker
//not trolling


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

If it looks like those screen shots, my wife is going to hate me!:lol: 

Can't wait for ESPNEWS HD!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> Thats why you don't buy Plasma...
> 
> /snicker
> //not trolling


even with the slight burn in, ill still take my looking out the window plasma over a matte finish gray corner dull LCD any day.


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> The rumor is that, along with ESPN News, Disney Corp. will launch Disney Channel, Toon Disney and ABC Family on 3/31.
> 
> I imagine we will see something as we get in to March.


Did you hear anything about the possibility of ESPN U going HD? I watch it...and the SD is awfull....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

steinmeg said:


> Did you hear anything about the possibility of ESPN U going HD? I watch it...and the SD is awfull....


ESPNU HD launches the end of August. I believe it is the 29th.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Man, that does look awesome. Hopefully we'll get it at launch.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

dtrell said:


> even with the slight burn in, ill still take my looking out the window plasma over a matte finish gray corner dull LCD any day.


:lol: C'mon man. The new LCD's are a heckuva lot better than what you have described. The plasmas do have great pictures but some of us just don't want to deal with burn in. I know I'd become obsessed and end up complaining about certain channels having too white of a logo. I watch a lot of ESPN so it would ruin the experience for me.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

miller24 said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere that it's going to be like Fox News HD with the scrolling stuff on the sides and top/bottom.


There's a Fox News HD (on DirecTV)?

Those ESPNNewsHD pics look GREAT!


----------



## BigJ52 (Jul 29, 2007)

If those screenshots are correct that's going to be awesome! Hopefully the month of March goes fast!


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Date on E*.......by the end of 2008


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope they actually show all the nights highlights with this new setup. I remember back when I had crappy cable service I would keep it on ESPN News and they would replay the same 30 minute segment with about 10 recaps and nothing else. What happened to showing all the nights sports highlights on ESPN News?


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

Stealth87 said:


> I hope they actually show all the nights highlights with this new setup. I remember back when I had crappy cable service I would keep it on ESPN News and they would replay the same 30 minute segment with about 10 recaps and nothing else. What happened to showing all the nights sports highlights on ESPN News?


they still do run the same 30 minute block from late night until noon or so every day....but thats no different than ESPN rerunning sportscenter until 1 or 2 in the afternoon (sans weekends)


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> Does anybody else notice that the stats in this mock up are all screwed up?
> 
> The A's beat the Red Sox 11-6, but Ortiz went 4-4 with 2 HRs and 7 RBIs?
> 
> ...


Or the fact that Ortiz has 39 HR's for the season and it can't be any later than May or early June at the latest since the Nuggets are playing the Timberwolves at 8:30 PM!


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> Or the fact that Ortiz has 39 HR's for the season and it can't be any later than May or early June at the latest since the Nuggets are playing the Timberwolves at 8:30 PM!


So Hank is right - ESPN is full of Sox fans!


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

ESPN NEWS HD on right now on channel 206 and 73. The anchors just said its their first day on the new HD set.

Its gorgeous!

Come on D* and ESPN, get this thing on all the time ASAP!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

OconRecon said:


> ESPN NEWS HD on right now on channel 206 and 73. The anchors just said its their first day on the new HD set.
> 
> Its gorgeous!
> 
> Come on D* and ESPN, get this thing on all the time ASAP!


There is more discussion here about it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123002&page=2

DIRECTV will carry the new HD version starting Wednesday.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Davis5150 (Jun 4, 2008)

quick question...why is ESPN NEWS HD only listed in the Premiere Package?

I was just going over the different packages and I don't see it in any other package. I will not be subscribing to the Premiere package; can I still expect to have ESPN NEWS in HD?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Davis5150 said:


> quick question...why is ESPN NEWS HD only listed in the Premiere Package?
> 
> I was just going over the different packages and I don't see it in any other package. I will not be subscribing to the Premiere package; can I still expect to have ESPN NEWS in HD?


I believe it's included in all packages except maybe family which is the lowest one.


----------



## Davis5150 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nevermind, I now see that it is included in other packages. It just didn't show it in the special offer packages for new customers for some reason...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

complaint:
too many of the highlights on espnewshd arent actually in hd....i know the reasons have been discussed already as to why but it still bugs me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> complaint:
> too many of the highlights on espnewshd arent actually in hd....i know the reasons have been discussed already as to why but it still bugs me.


Then try watching the non HD version....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Then try watching the non HD version....


than 0....even worse.


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

ESPN seems to never pick up FSN feeds in HD. They must not be allowed to.


----------

